# Be Quiet! Silent Base 800 ohne Dämmung



## RRe36 (17. April 2015)

*Be Quiet! Silent Base 800 ohne Dämmung*

Hallo an alle die hier gerade mitlesen,
meine Frage an den Be Quiet Support ist: Wird es von dem Be Quiet Silent Base 800 eine Variante ohne Dämmung geben, z.B. für Leute wie mich, die schon einen sehr leisen PC haben (vollaustattung mit Silent Wings 2 PWM und Arctic Accelero Xtreme 3, alles über Lüftersteuerung) und wenn, wird es diese Variante auch bei dem Modell mit Fenster geben?


----------



## RRe36 (17. April 2015)

*AW: Be Quiet! Silent Base 800 ohne Dämmung*

Ok dann sollte das auch mit Dämmung gehen aber ich dachte auch an eine Vergitterte Front bei den Lüftern aber ich denke das sollte wohl auch so gehen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. April 2015)

*AW: Be Quiet! Silent Base 800 ohne Dämmung*

Moin Moin RRe36,

momentan ist keine Variante des Silent Base 800 ohne bereits vorhandene Dämmung angeplant.

Wie M4gic bereits geschrieben hatte, sind bei dem Gehäuse die beiden Steitenteile und die beiden Frontklappen gedämmt.
Die Luft der vorderen Lüfter wird durch die beiden Mesh-Gitter an den Seiten der Front eingezogen. Hier erfolgt keine Behinderung des Luftstroms durch die Dämmung.

Da bei der Varinate mit Seitenfenster, eine Dämmung eher sinnfrei wäre, haben wir hier durch eine Doppelverglasung die Geräuschreduktion sichergestellt.

Gruß Andre


----------



## RRe36 (20. April 2015)

*AW: Be Quiet! Silent Base 800 ohne Dämmung*

Ok dann sollte das ja nicht stören.


----------



## IDempiree (21. April 2015)

*AW: Be Quiet! Silent Base 800 ohne Dämmung*

Ich habe das Gehäuse auch hier und möchte dazu einmal ein paar Worte los werden ohne gleich einen eigenen "Anti Base800 - Theard zu eröffnen".

Gleich vorab, das Gehäuse steht einzig und allein noch bei mir weil mir das rein optische Design 100% zusagt. Jedoch ist das Konzept dürftig bis mäßig umgesetzt was das Silent angeht.

+Warum sind im Dekel keine Dämmplatten? 

+Warum soviel Plastik und dann auch noch Plastik das extrem Kratzanfällig ist?

+Schraubloch Größen für Lüfter sind teils total vermurkst und weichen vom Standart ab.

+Warum bei so einem großen Gehäuse beim Back - Lüfter nur 120mm? Ist der wichtigste Lüfter der rausgeht... nur 120mm möglich!?

+Die Befestigung für SSD´s ist mehr als beschränkt. Die beiden Plätze hinten am Mainboardtray schön und gut aber hier werden die SSD  zwischen Mainboardtray und Dämmung gequetscht und unnötig warm.

+ Die 2 Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für 2,5 Zoll SSD / HDDs am Turm sind mehr als unzureichend gelöst. Die Endkopplung für die HDDs sind schön und gut aber jetzt muss ich mir für meine 5 SSDs extra Adaptergehäuse kaufen um die im Turm zu verbauen.

+be quiet! Stellt die Referenzlüfter für den Silentbereich her und dazu PSU´s und CPU Kühler die ebenfalls Silent - Silent sind und bei eurem ersten Gehäuse stellt Ihr 3 Lüfter zu Verfügung die aus dem Silent Base 800 ein Rattel Base 1000 machen. Also die Lüfter sind nicht mal 5 Euro Wert. Bitfenix Gehäuselüfter vom Prodigy haben gerade mal die halbe Lautstärke, selbst die surrenden Fractal Lüfter sind nicht ansatzweise so laut... Und der Silent Platzhirsch be Quiet verbaut den billigsten Schrott an Lüftern im Vorführgehäuse ein mit dem es sich etablieren will. - Wohl wissend das der Kunde dann nochmal 100 Euro für Silent Wings 2 raushaut?


Ich würde das Gehäuse in diesem Zustand niemanden empfehlen und be Quiet sollte hier nochmal einiges überdenken. Ich fühl mich schon verarscht vom Silent Base 800 was sich im Rohzustand als Surrendes Rattel Base 1000 entpuppt, mit oder ohne Adapter - um das mal anzumerken. Wie gesagt Ihr seit der Platzhirsch im Silent Bereich, stellt euer erstes Gehäuse vor und haut Lüfter rein die schon im meinem Atari ST PC das lauteste am Rechner gewesen wären - schämt euch.

Platz und Einbau der Hardware gelingt bzw ist allerdings sehr gut. Optisch ist es meiner Meinung nach sogar das schönste Gehäuse derzeit. Am Wochenende werd ich selbst ein Window im Tower einbauen und eine Bodenplatte über das Netzteil verbauen sowie den Dekcel dämmen. Dann ist es perfekt. 

Achja und da wo an der Front das be quiet Logo war ist jetzt dank einer Noctua Lüfter Vollbestückung ein schönes, großes Metall Logo von Noctua.  Dann ist es wohl jetzt das Noctua True Silent Base...


----------



## RRe36 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Be Quiet! Silent Base 800 ohne Dämmung*

1. Die Dämmung interessiert mich kein Bisschen
2. Ich habe jetzt auch seit zwei Jahren ein Gehäuse mit Plastik an der Front welches Kratzanfällig sein soll und habe bis jetzt keinen einzigen Kratzer am Gehäuse
3. Da die Lüfter ohnehin nicht verschraubt werden ist es mir egal ob die Schraublöcher vom Standard abweichen.
4. Ich habe jetzt auch hinten einen 120mm Lüfter und habe nie Probleme damit gehabt.
5. Die SSD, welche sowieso kein Herdentier ist, sitzt schon in einem Adapterrahmen und dort wird sie auch bleiben also landet die wieder im 3,5" Tray
6. Die Gehäuselüfter werden sowieso sofort gewechselt

Es geht mir beim Gehäusekauf um Platz sowie gute Handhabung beim Einbau und es soll natürlich auch gut aussehen. Somit ist nur der vorletzte Absatz deines Posts für mich relevant.

Gruß RRe36


----------



## IDempiree (21. April 2015)

*AW: Be Quiet! Silent Base 800 ohne Dämmung*

Dann kannst Du wie ich 119 Euro ausgeben um ein optisch, schönes Ergebniss zu bekommen und das empfindet ja jeder subjektiv. Für mich ist es optisch ungeschlagen und der Hardwareeinbau ist wenn man vom SSD Problem absieht gut. 

Aber da findest Du eben auch andere Gehäuse wenn dir die eigentlichen Kaufargumente mit dennen BeQuite ja auch sein "Silent" Base 800 bewirbt eigentlich egal sind. Aber wenn es dir nur um die äussere Optik geht und ob man seine Hardware gut verbauen kann - dann kannst Du es dir kaufen. 

Wozu dann überhaupt der Theard? Dannr reicht doch ein Blick auf Bilder um den Platz einzuschätzen, sowie zu entscheiden ob es optisch deins ist... der Rest ist dir ja sch$%ß egal, oder? -.-



Oh und warum sind SSD´s keine Herdentiere? Wer kann der hat, wer will der macht... ich will doch keine Lauten HDDs mehr im Gehäuse die rumsingen. Für alte Fotos usw ist halt ne externe da, wenn ich drölftausend TB Speicher brauch für was auch immer, stellste en NAS oder so in die Ecke.


----------



## RRe36 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Be Quiet! Silent Base 800 ohne Dämmung*

Ich brauch nur eine SSD für Windows und große Programme. Der Rest landet auf den zwei 3TB HDDs. Bei Spielen hab ich nie einen großen Unterschied zwischen SSD und HDD gemerkt. Die Entscheidung war am Anfang des Threads ja noch nicht festgelegt. Das einzige wo ich noch sichergehen wollte war die Dämmung und deren Ausmaß und Wirkung.


----------

